# Snapper Throats on de' Grill?



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Gonna olive oil them up with and apply lil ol' bay then cook skin down tonight at Free Oyster Night via Gilligan's behind the Hampton Inn on Pcola Beach.

Has anyone cooked throats like above?

Cheers!

Jimmy


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

We grill our snapper throats on the grill right alongside the big fillets. Enjoy!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Mike, gonna give a try.

Jimmy


----------



## 3BARKINGSPIDERS (Mar 2, 2012)

I deep fried mine. 4 of them. So much meat I was stuffed. Amazing what usually goes wasted.

M2


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Sounds like one of us stole the others recipe!!! Enjoy I'm hoping to get down to OB tomorrow and spend the weekend trying to re-supply! :whistling:


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

My new favorite way to cook snappa throats!












We cooked up several and shared with de' masses attending oyster night!
The responses were amazing, then I hordes a whole one for myself and wow!!!
A lil season and dribbled some BBQ sauce and grill till done is my new favorite way to cook snappa throats!

Jimmy


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

jjam said:


> My new favorite way to cook snappa throats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jimmy that looks AWESOME :thumbup::yes:that picture is making me hungry and I can't eat fish  :blink::001_huh::yes: thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------

